# Small corners on plastisol transfers peeling up



## 77westy (Jul 15, 2016)

So I'm having trouble with small random pieces of my transfers peeling up, or wanting to peel up. Usually on lettering, the corners of the fonts, like the sharp points of an E or M. Any ideas why? I'm using FM fashion transfers, at 400 for 15 seconds. (Their recommended time and temp was not working for me at all!)


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

Are the transfers cold or hot peel? Go back to their recommended temp and time and let the transfer cool after heating and then peel the carrier sheet.


----------



## 77westy (Jul 15, 2016)

gardenhillemb said:


> Are the transfers cold or hot peel? Go back to their recommended temp and time and let the transfer cool after heating and then peel the carrier sheet.



They are hot peel


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

Even with hot peel transfers, I give them a few seconds before peeling. Seems to work best for me.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

You could also do a second pressing and cover them with a non stick sheet or parchment paper.


----------



## 77westy (Jul 15, 2016)

Thanks guys, i'll try all these recommendations


----------



## Stefano (Aug 5, 2013)

77westy said:


> So I'm having trouble with small random pieces of my transfers peeling up, or wanting to peel up. Usually on lettering, the corners of the fonts, like the sharp points of an E or M. Any ideas why? I'm using FM fashion transfers, at 400 for 15 seconds. (Their recommended time and temp was not working for me at all!)


I've had this happen and have had success with some of these methods:
(1) Measure the temperature of your heat platen to make sure it's accurate.
(2) Check the flatness of your bottom platen. If in doubt, put a large square of corrugated cardboard under the shirt when pressing.
(3) Increase pressure a bit.
(4) I increase the time and temp, but you are at the high end of things as it is. 

A related story. One day I was pressing a hot peel transfer at 395 degrees for 12 seconds. I put a piece of cardboard under the shirt but forgot to decrease the pressure to compensate. It was hard locking down and when the timer went off I couldn't open it. I shut off the press and kept trying. Finally I put a board under the handle as a lever and opened the press. It had been closed for about 5 minutes so I thought it was ruined. Instead, it was great - blended right into the fabric and no edges to peel up.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t176601.html


----------



## 77westy (Jul 15, 2016)

So I ended up pressing the transfer a second time with a non stick sheet on top. Seems to do the trick but leaves a little design type imprint on the transfer ink now lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

